# Experience Hendrix - 2010 Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow man, I am keeping my fingers crossed that they might bring this one across the border. So far only US dates listed

Performance Roster: 

Featuring Billy Cox of The Jimi Hendrix Experience and Band Of Gypsys, Joe Satriani, Jonny Lang, Eric Johnson, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Ernie Isley, Brad Whitford of Aerosmith, Doyle Bramhall II, Living Colour, Chris Layton of Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble and Cesar Rosas & David Hidalgo of Los Lobos


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh my... 

I'll be sure to keep my eyes and ears open for anything about this coming to Canada. I sure hope it does.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

This one would be worth the flight to a nice southern US destination to see. Sun, great Canadian $, great acts. Priceless!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> This one would be worth the flight to a nice southern US destination to see. Sun, great Canadian $, great acts. Priceless!


I am already trying to figure out how I can make the Vegas show !!!! I highly doubt it but it would be great.

US dates listed so far:

Fri 03/05/10 Universal City, CA Gibson Amph. At Univ. CityWalk 
Sat 03/06/10 Las Vegas, NV The Joint 
Sun 03/07/10 Mesa, AZ Ikeda Theatre 
Tue 03/09/10 Friant, CA Table Mountain Casino 
Wed 03/10/10 San Francisco, CA Warfield Theatre 
Fri 03/12/10 Reno, NV Silver Legacy Resort Casino 
Sun 03/14/10 Denver, CO Paramount Theatre 
Tue 03/16/10 Kansas City, MO Uptown Theater 
Wed 03/17/10 Minneapolis, MN The Orpheum Theatre 
Thu 03/18/10 Chicago, IL Chicago Theatre 
Sat 03/20/10 St. Louis, MO Fabulous Fox Theatre 
Sun 03/21/10 Milwaukee, WI Riverside Theatre 
Tue 03/23/10 Akron, OH Akron Civic Theatre 
Wed 03/24/10 Montclair, NJ Wellmont Theatre 
Thu 03/25/10 Red Bank, NJ Count Basie Theatre 
Sat 03/27/10 Atlanta, GA Fox Theatre


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, that would be an amazing show

Alright, I propose we take out the ol' guitarscanada private jet, stop in every major city in canada, pick up all the forum members, and head down to vegas.

Who's with me?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Surprised there is no Seattle show ? I'd go if it stops in Seattle


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm good for that trip. sign me up!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Great talent lineup. I just have a hard time justifying spending money on any project that Janie has her hands in.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

cptheman said:


> Wow, that would be an amazing show
> 
> Alright, I propose we take out the ol' guitarscanada private jet, stop in every major city in canada, pick up all the forum members, and head down to vegas.
> 
> Who's with me?


I'm down - just lemme get 2 weeks off classes. Hmmm, maybe I could tell them that I have swine flu?
kkjuw


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Little tough to follow the setlist he sent me, but I've got a pal that was at the show and said it was on fantastic night of 3+ hours of music.

Experience Hendrix 
Warfield Theater 
San Francisco, CA 
March 10, 2010 

Intro by Janie Hendrix 

*Ernie Isley, Billy Cox, Chris Layton* 
Stone Free 
Message Of Love 

*Ernie, Chris & Scott Nelson* 
Manic Depression 

*Living Colour* 
Power Of Soul 
Crosstown Traffic 

*Doyle Bramhall* 
Hear My Train A-Coming 

*Doyle, Chris, Scott & David Hildago* 
Who Knows 

*Eric Johnson, Chris & Scott* 
House Burning Down 
Bold As Love 

*Eric, Chris, Scott & Will Calhoun* 
Are You Experienced? 

*Jonny Lang, Brad Whitford, Chris & Scott* 
Fire 
Wind Cries Mary 
Spanish Castle Magic 

*Kenny Wayne Shepard, Noah Hunt, Chris & Scott* 
I Don't Live Today 
Come On 
Voodoo Child (Slight Return) 

*David Hildago, Cesar Rosas, Chris & Scott* 
Can You See Me 
Little Wing 

*Hubert Sumlin, David, Cesar, Chris & Scott* 
Killing Floor 

*Robert Randolph, Darick Campbell, Aubrey Ghent, Chris & Scott* 
Purple Haze 

*Robert, Doyle, Darick, Aubrey, Chris & Scott* 
Angel 

*Robert, Darick, Corey Glover, David, Chris & Billy Cox* 
Them Changes 

*Living Colour & Joe Satriani* 
Third Stone From The Sun 
Foxy Lady 
All Along The Watchtower 

*Joe, Brad, Billy, Robert, Chris & Will* 
Red House


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The fall schedule for this tour has added some Canadian stops

Oct 28 - Toronto, ON - Sony Center
Oct 29 - Quebec City, QUE - Grand Theatre
Oct 30 - Montreal, QUE - Place des Arts


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

woot!!

thx for the headsup!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

oh... this is making this difficult for me here, my first real post at the Canadian Guitar forum,
and it makes me sad, seeing "Experience Hendrix". I saw The Jimi Hendrix Experience in Toronto.
That made me drop out of high school to get a steel factory job just so I could
order the first Marshall amp and buy the first Stratocaster sold in Welland, Ontario.
So I know Jimi, I still love his music, and know that sound.

Experience Hendrix... despite all the family and business connections, doesn't have it. 
I've seen it all, heard it all, and it's just another bombast arena act, something Jimi never was.
Even Rush, for me a typical arena hard rock act, approach Jimi's tone zone with more quality.

Rock bands don't have the six and three-nighters to be out there playing all the time any more,
and rock music isn't what's out there making the most sales, losing to wrestling, rap and online stores.
So you got a lot of business being pumped up just by associating it with acts that would still sell,
if they were still alive or together to get out there and tour themselves.

I'd like to see the original Max Webster get back together. 
Terry Watkinson and Mike Tilka brought as much to that band as Kim Mitchell,
and helped to build it into one of the best bands in the world. Everybody loved them.
"Coming off the Moon" is still one of my favorite songs.

I'm taking it easy, not wanting to make a big splash that swamps existing users.
I'm a personal purchaser from the online Hendrix store, have a reseller license from one of their suppliers,
received three emails from the Henrix estate about my new semi-solid-body electric guitar invention,
and two from their legal department about a job and my use of an "authentic Hendrix fleece blanket",
as a backdrop for online videos. It's all good, but that's all I'm typing about right now.
I'm new. There's lots to read.... as my font flows for you to see.... eventually. No photos?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just saw an ad for a Nov. 1 show in Ottawa. Vai, Johnson, Isley, Lang, and Shepherd are all on the bill, as is Robert Randolph. I don't usually go to concerts, but that one looks kind of hard to resist. The fact that it will be at the National Arts Centre bodes well for sound quality.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey what about us out west here, I'd give my right arm to see that ( okay not my right arm , but my little toe could go ) what a great line up and certainly would be a show to remember and we haven't had one out here for sometime that I thought would be worth going to ( well the tribute they for Brian to loud Mcloud was one I wish I had gone to ) I sure hope they add one out here. Im in for a great showing.Ship


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm not hitting the Toronto show (already have Black Crowes tickets for that night) - but if I was looking to buy some of the "Circle of Friends" tickets before the regular on-sale date, I'd probably try my luck using "Friend" as the password.

That's what I would do, anyway...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Hey what about us out west here, I'd give my right arm to see that ( okay not my right arm , but my little toe could go ) what a great line up and certainly would be a show to remember and we haven't had one out here for sometime that I thought would be worth going to ( well the tribute they for Brian to loud Mcloud was one I wish I had gone to ) I sure hope they add one out here. Im in for a great showing.Ship


You could always head south and check this out:










A couple musicians that are a little closer to the music, playing for a worthy cause.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Just grabbed tickets to the Ottawa show Nov. 1... I'm going with the other guitarists in the two bands I play with (bassists and drummers... whadda they know?!?)... I'm pumped to see Steve Vai, Eric Johnson and Vernon Reid along with all the rest, and I love the NAC as a venue... the line-up was fun; everyone in line was hanging and talking about Jimi and other acts as soon as we fell into the line; it was a great atmosphere... it should be a hell of a tribute night...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Still debating. I'm a cheap S.O.B., so $64.50 for the cheap seats is a bit much, and near $90 to sit close enough to see the gear is not what I would pay for entertainment. I have a Sugarmegs recording of one of the tour shows from earlier this year, and its pretty loud; maybe louder than I like. Still, that's a helluva lot of entertainment for the money. Almost an entire Bluesfest in one evening.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Just reserved a box for the Ottawa show, can't wait!


----------



## JimiJames (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that South show would be amazing for sure, Randy Hansen is one of the best I've seen, check out his Machine Gun on youtube. I cant wait for the experience show on the 28Th I'm taking my 15 yr old daughter. Shes very excited.


----------

